# eggs?



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I think i may have eggs from my rams. I have small white spheres on my rock figure and my male ram is always around them. he attacked me when i put my hand in the tank. Do you think they might be eggs. I have a picture but its hard to see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

yupp those are eggs!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool, Fish fry soon.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

smark said:


> Cool, Fish fry soon.


Too bad it's not catfish. Sorry I couldn't resist that one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Lol gk!!!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

those are not eggs...they are ova..
are they clear white; or clear amber??...amber would indicate they have been fertilized....

congratulations stripe..good job.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

they're gone now  i guess some of the other fish ate them. i'll try again soon. 

Loha: they were clear white i believe.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

fishes are very much smarter than humans...if they produce egs but do not feretilize them ; or they eggs will produce excessive defective fry; the parents will eat them.and if the eggs hatch and there are defective fry ; the parents will eat them..this is because they know that they need to continue to propagate..eating the eggs or fry will give them the needed protein to spawn again..
stripe...about the best thing you could do is set up a nice planted 10 gallon tank for them..give them a cave and a couple of flat stones..place the stones right in front of the cave..


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

too bad my parents wont let me have another tank . but im not aiming to breed them big time, just wanted to see if i could do it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Move the cories and tetra to the 29 and see if you can raise rams. Thats one of the few cichlids that there is steady, local demand for. If you can raise some up, you can trade them for supplies. Parents might be more amenable to your hobby if it were self-supporting.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

agreed with Loha. my rams keep spawning but they never let the eggs hatch. am moving the next pair to the 15 by them selves. these fish are in heavy demand even locally. the last female ram i picked up i paid 100buck for her. prime spawning size with a pink belly.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i checked with a friend..wholesale price in the new england area runs about $3.00-$4.00 each for blue rams...that is what you should expect to get from a shop for a 2" fish..
or you can trade the shop owner retail for retail on store credit...that means if the shop is charging $8.00 for a blue ram ; you should get $8.00 worth of merchandise....


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

will there beenough room for the tetras and cories in the 29 gallon?

That would make it 

1 striped raphael Catfish
1 Rubberlip pleo
10 cories (5 trilineatus, 5 bronze)
5 zebra danios
6 cardinal tetras
3 angels
4 platies
2 otos

That seems like a lot of fish to me?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

and 6 platy fry? welli guess i could move them into my 2.5 gallon


----------

